# Sub wanted Southern Connecticut



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

Need a sub for residential and association roads New Haven County Connecticut.


----------



## pdude (Dec 18, 2005)

where are these located?


----------



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

These accounts are all located in Madison, North Madison area. Could supply a good amount of hours when the snow falls.NO SHOVELING, Good support, and spare equipment
Thanks for your interest


----------

